# Rohloff: external into internal gear mech



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone converted a Rohloff DB with external gear mech in an internal gear mech??

I've seen some of these modifications in the mtb-news.de but unfortunately the information is only available in German.

This modification will save quite a lot of weight but it requires some expertise...

Information and photos are very welcome!!!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Are you asking about the external shifter?

If so, the external shifter box is required if you're going to use the disc brake. To convert to internal cable routing, you'll need a non-disc hubcap. This will expose the cable entry ports on the hub and allow you to do away with the external shifter.


----------

